# Fine woodworking Archive 1975-2008



## CedarFreakCarl

Good review Jim. I've been looking at getting this DVD for some time now. I'm a member of FWW's website, so they've been hammering me with emails on this same subject. With all the info on it, it's really a steal. Maybe soon!


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Carl
I belong to fww.com too I get the same e-mails . I know the DVD works for me I think it's worth it but I'm a woodworking info nut so you have to see if it works for you.

Happy new year

Jim


----------



## a1Jim

Your welcome. It would be hard to carry a collection of FWW on the plane. One thing I forgot in the review is you can change the size of the print . That helps guys in my age group.


----------



## boboswin

I got Popular woodworking annuals for 2007-08 and am no a convert to DVD's.
Fine woodworking has always been a fave of mine but the subscriptions are unreasonalbe up here in Canada. The DVD seems like just the ticket.

Bob


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Bob
I hope you agree with the I way feel about it if you get it.

Jim


----------

